Ask HN: What skills should I learn to work in the self driving industry? - xux
======
miraj
this Udacity MOOC may give you an idea/outline of things to look out for.

"Self-Driving Car Engineer Nanodegree"

[https://www.udacity.com/course/self-driving-car-engineer-
nan...](https://www.udacity.com/course/self-driving-car-engineer-nanodegree--
nd013)

